# new night sites and range report



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

well i finally got me some night sites for my G27, they are the meprolights. i bought them and had them installed for 90 bucks new out the door, so i had to see how they shot at the range and heres the result


































those were from 10 and 15 yards with only 50 rounds, i tried to shoot the center out at 10 yards but i figured i needed to put a few down at 15

enjoy 
knox


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea ya gotta love them night sights. I have the Glock night sights and it sure makes aiming in low light conditions a breeze.

Nice shooting by the way.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

yea even if there is allot of light i just like the 3 dot system better

thanks
knox


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Is the 27 your duty gun?


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

Yes it's my duty weapon I work for a contracted security company and my post is the local methadone office, I use the G23 mag with a grip extender to make the grip full sized and 2 10 round mags in my mag pouch, I had a G19c and wanted a bigger round so I traded it straight up forca new 27


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

It looks pretty handy with the G23 magazine and the "spacer." Nice set-up. :smt023


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

thanks buddy, I got the best of both worlds with it, I have my concealed off duty with the G27 mags, and duty weapon with the 23 mag and spacer and 2 10 round mags in my mag pouch, the reason I keep saying 10 round is because I have the scherer mag extention that adds a round to the stock 9 rounder LOL


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the G23 and fired a G27 but didn't like it because of my bottom fingers hanging off the end of the grip but I see the spacer gives you something to rest your fingers on.

The best of both worlds concealment and duty weapon. Nice!

Also agree with the 3 dot system - I've used both style sights and really like the 3 dot.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

yes 3 dot is my new favorite, and i didnt like my 27 at first either due to the fact that i have huge hands but the spacer and the 23 mag make it perfect, and those little pinky rest on the 9 shot mags really make a difference plus u get an extra round lol


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I actually shoot beter with the Trijicon or Meprolight sights than I do with the original Glock plastic sights. I do like the Meprolights better, and they are usually cheaper than the Trijicons. I love the G27 as well. Very nice!


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

Sooooo...... the general consensus from all of you is that night sights for my Glock 19 are worth the $85 it will cost to buy them and have them installed?


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

how much do the night sights cost?

Do they cost more depending on what model glock you get?

I'm looking at a G22, and want to know how much the night sights cost for it.

I know the guy above me mentioned night sights for a G19 for $85 bucks, but do the prices vary?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

nky1129 said:


> Sooooo...... the general consensus from all of you is that night sights for my Glock 19 are worth the $85 it will cost to buy them and have them installed?


Not completely. I had night nights on my first two Glocks, but not on my last duty gun (department issue). Once I bought my own again after retirement, I was all set to get night sights but waited several years. Once I got them on my current Glock (19) I came to realize that I had gotten so used to the standard sights that I now wish I had left them on the gun. If I were to buy any more Glocks, I would most likely get them with just the standard sights.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

MavsX said:


> how much do the night sights cost?
> 
> Do they cost more depending on what model glock you get?
> 
> ...


The cost can differ. My last set cost $67 and were Meprolight. I seem to remember that the Glock brand can be had for around $50. It pays to shop around. Unless you plan to install them yourself, you want to figure in some money for that as well. I do think that Glock will install them for free if you mail the slide to them and buy their sights.


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for the information.

one of my buddies is looking for a G21, and we found one with night sights already installed with 3 mags for $659.99...which we thought was a bit pricey...so i just wanted to check and see what other people were paying.


----------



## Dr.Lu (Feb 20, 2009)

How hard is it to install the night sights yourself? Im not sure if the gunstore i bought the G19 will have night sights..or will offer to install it for me.


----------



## Dr.Lu (Feb 20, 2009)

so i went to the shop..and they are offering the trijicon night sights for 100..and then an extra fee to install.. I can just buy the meprolights for 76$ shipped..and will just pay a gunsmith to install..


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

dont install urself ull tear it up they use a special tool to fit it let them do it at the store, 100 sounds like a great deal on trijicons plus an install let them do it!!!


----------

